# Steering Wheel buttons



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

I am tired of searching on here and I can't find the pdf for the owners manual which is conveniently sitting at home away from me right now. I have this type of steering wheel






I have had this car for 2 weeks never really get to the owners manuals lol pure laziness I know. What on earth do the three buttons on the left side of the steering wheel do? I press them and nothing seems to happen. This is probably a very stupid questions once I get an answer but I can't figure it out on my own apparently. Thanks for the help people!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Cruise control. Only active when the car is running and moving faster than about 25 mph. Press the gauge-like button to turn cruise on, set speed by toggling down, and cancel with the left most button. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is a joke a trick ? Get on the high way and press the buttons to engage the cruze control.
Dang dog kiss a frog .....


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

That is what I thought and I would press the right most button and nothing would happen...So by what you are saying I need to be at 25+mph, hit the right most button, then down on the middle button to maintain desired speed, and when I want to end cruise control hit the left most button?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Had to give that guy or girl that post..Be cool stay cozy Keep cruzen and the new best wishes....


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

FromTheCrypt said:


> I am tired of searching on here and I can't find the pdf for the owners manual which is conveniently sitting at home away from me right now. I have this type of steering wheel
> View attachment 12501
> I have had this car for 2 weeks never really get to the owners manuals lol pure laziness I know. What on earth do the three buttons on the left side of the steering wheel do? I press them and nothing seems to happen. This is probably a very stupid questions once I get an answer but I can't figure it out on my own apparently. Thanks for the help people!



Got to my.gm.com and get an account. You can look at your service manuals and owners manuals as well as your quick guides and warranty information. You can also do a lot of other neat things...

The left side of the steering wheel however is for your cruze control. Flick the switch on the far white with the dial picture UP to turn on the cruise system. A white indicator will pop up on your dash showing you its active. Toggle the switch in the middle downward to set the speed of cruise. (The indicator on the dash then turns green and the DIC will read "Cruise set at "XX MPH". After that the same switch can be flicked up or down to adjust cruising speed. The button on the far left "cancels" your existing cruise setting.


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Something to try on the way home today from work. I have never had a car with a cruise control like this. Usually it's a "set cruise control button" which maintains current speed then has and up and down button to adjust speed, then hit brakes to shut it off. It was like that in my Crossfire, Pontiac Gran Prix, Hyundai Tiburon, Mercedes C240, Honda Civic, and Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme, first time using this fancy technology lol.


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

I feel like I've just fallen for an April fools day joke. I feel silly.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Unfortunately you have not, I tried it on the way home yesterday and it worked like a charm. Though the MPG is pretty rough when this is engaged on the ECO it was bouncing from 28-50mpg every 1/4 second. Watching the MPG meter while going 62mph was like 28,32,50,42,48,29,34,35,47,29,31,33,28,50...so I just shut it off and began coasting in 6th gear on the highway like I usually do at 46+ MPG. Seriously though I have not owned a car in which the cruise control works like this, I haven't looked at my manual so how am I suppose to know to engage a button then hit the middle switch downward to maintain speed. If anything I would think you hit upward to do that. I appreciate the help though guys as I am still learning some of this car obviously. I guess it'll be time to bust out the manual this week and read up on other things I may not know about. No April fools joke just funny timing is all.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Did you guys know?










Don't feel bad OP it took me a very long time to figure out how to open the fuel door, and how to open the trunk inside (which you can't).


----------



## bub (Mar 8, 2013)

The cruise on the Cruze (I like writing it that way) works pretty good but doesn't do the best job of keeping the speed consistent. But it does seem that the MPG is better when it's used. I got 36 MPG on a trip this past weekend (most of it highway naturally). That's my best so far.

Alan


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The Cruise control operates on the same principal as others I have used the buttons are just laid out differently but they do the same job. By the way when you push the brake pedal it disengages the cruise control and all you have to do is push resume and it goes bake to the last speed you set it at.

Why is the screen in the center if the instruments so small? My car looks the same only the screen fills the whole panel.

Just took another look at the pictures and they are of two different cars, the pic with the small screen is a diesel because the red line is at 4,500rpm as is my diesel, only this one doesn't have bluetooth.


----------

